# school teacher and electrician



## Stevie_and_Nats (May 2, 2010)

I am sure that many people have asked these questions before, so apologies! 

My partner and I are thinking about moving over to Dubai to make some money (hopefully) and to experience that part of the world. 

I am a primary school teacher and my partner is an electrician. Can anybody give us any ideas about what we could both potentially earn and also, is there a call for our professions? 

Any inforamtion about is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There are a few teachers on here so you'll likely get an informative response from one of them, however I'd imagine the electrician would really struggle to find work. In Dubai, that sort of work is done by under-paid, over-worked chaps from the Indian subcontinent for about £500/month.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Teaching depends on your citizenship and your education as well as the number of years you have worked. You could expect up to AED 20k a month total and that includes an accommodation allowance. The electrician will struggle as unlike over in Australia/UK/NZ, electricians are considered technicians and such jobs are given to low paid employees. The regulations are quite different here I reckon so as Gavtek said, he will struggle but teachers are paid well here in comparison to western countries.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

with teaching it really also depends on your experience, are you currently teaching at colleges or universities if so then it will be not hard to find work here at one of the universities in Sharjah, for electricians like other replies it is considered low paid, but if he/she was an electric engineer or somewhat then there is potential of finding a great job, why not try to search online for the job categories you want to work to have an idea.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

@Hash, I don't think colleges and universities have primary school teachers


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

oh i didnt see the primary school teacher  my bad


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe a teacher will come on and say if a female teacher who is making 12 to 15 (average from what I understand, after accomodation) can sponsor their spouse. ?? The three engineers who came to 'fix' my issues took 2 hours to look at a water heater and not figure it out. Then the other guy who spoke english quite well and I dont believe was indian but ?? came and fixed it in two minutes. He was the 'supervisor'. Maybe he could get a 'supervisor' position. Without speaking hindu/urdu/arabic of some sort though, that field I would think would struggle here a bit being a supervisor in those type of positions.


----------

